

Paper: Making Reliable Distributed Systems In The Presence Of Software Errors - meddah
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/4/25/paper-making-reliable-distributed-systems-in-the-presence-of.html

======
zurn
This is not a paper, it's Joe Armstrong's PhD thesis on Erlang (from 2003),
and it's been posted & discussed countless times here.

